# soft smelly poop! help?



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

My rat has been pooping strangely the last 2 days. Its really soft and smelly. It's lighter in color than normal. What could this be from? He hasn't eaten anything weird; he just had his usual lab blocks. He didn't have any veggies or fruit the day before it started and I haven't given him any since. I've seen him eat his lab blocks and drink and he is otherwise acting normal. 

The only thing different that's happened is that I let him go in my females' cage because I am getting ready to introduce them. He didn't act stressed; he ran around checking everything out and then stole some of their food and ate it in one of their houses. His cage has been next to theirs since monday. Could the scent of new rats be stressing him out? 

He was neutered 3 weeks ago and the incision opened up but now it can hardly even be seen so I don't think he is stressed from that. He is off antibiotics now too. 

Anyone know what could be causing this? Also, what can I do about it? Should I not give him any veggies or fruit til it clears up? How long should I wait before taking him to the vet?


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Anyone have any ideas? His poo is still soft and smelly, and he is sometimes going outside the cage which he never used to do.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Does anyone know what I can do? The vet is closed and this is still going on. Could really really use some help


----------



## jadeelizabeth (Jul 26, 2012)

Some times they just do, if they are eating and drinking fine it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

It could be any number of things he could have eaten something you dont know about or it could just be a fluke ... I wouldnt worry sometimes it just happens as long as he is eating and drinking normally. If you are concerned you may want to give him bread or something of the like ... Just my thoughts I have never worried about it in my own rats


----------

